# Airfare to St Thomas?



## DebbieF (May 22, 2016)

Looking for dates 4/8 thru 4/15 next year.  Cheapest I can find is $800 with Delta leaving from Newark. Could fly back 4/16 for $609 but gets in really late.  Anyone have any suggestions on best time to book?  If we wait till Spirit and JetBlue open up prices could be even higher then since this is an Easter week!

Debbie


----------



## taterhed (May 22, 2016)

check the rates for 'cheap' flights to MIA or San Juan.  From San Juan, they should have some cheaper inter-island flights available.....  Just a thought.


----------



## legalfee (May 23, 2016)

We usually fly AA through Charlotte and its around $500. We normally use fly miles though.


----------



## taterhed (May 23, 2016)

DebbieF said:


> Looking for dates 4/8 thru 4/15 next year. Cheapest I can find is $800 with Delta leaving from Newark. Could fly back 4/16 for $609 but gets in really late. Anyone have any suggestions on best time to book? If we wait till Spirit and JetBlue open up prices could be even higher then since this is an Easter week!
> 
> Debbie



$526   Delta / American Airlines  6:00a  EWR  12:52p  STT  6h 52m  1 stop (ATL)  
2:45p   STT  9:31a  EWR  18h 46m  1 stop (CLT)  Economy 


 $526, but you do have connections.... $452 if you are willing to travel Fri-Sun (arrive 1 day early) instead.

 Also, you can fly from NY to SJU (350-450 RT) and then take Seaborne $125 RT.  

 Just some ideas.


----------



## Weimaraner (May 23, 2016)

Just so you know, we flew Seaborne from PR to STT and it was just us and the pilot. It was a beautiful day for flying and view was spectacular but the passengers on flight after us were very nervous when they saw size of planes. My 8yo loved it.


----------



## LisaRex (May 23, 2016)

Normally, I'd say wait to see if prices drop.  However, with Easter being on 4/16/17, you may not get anything better, especially if that's a direct flight.


----------



## JudyS (May 23, 2016)

One way to get to St Thomas is to take Southwest to Puerto Rico, then take an "island hopper" flight to St Thomas. The only way to check Southwest fares is on their own site -- they do not participate in the major airfare databases.

However, I'm not sure Southwest is allowing bookings so far out. So, this may help someone else who wants to go to St Thomas, but it may not work for Easter.


----------



## happymum (May 23, 2016)

The only problem with the interisland flights is they are somewhat unreliable and if you miss the connection in San Juan, you are in trouble. In my case my connecting flight was only once a week, so I was in major trouble!


----------



## DebbieF (May 23, 2016)

Thanks everyone-I will look into all these suggestions!


----------



## JudyS (May 23, 2016)

happymum said:


> The only problem with the interisland flights is they are somewhat unreliable and if you miss the connection in San Juan, you are in trouble. In my case my connecting flight was only once a week, so I was in major trouble!


I didn't realize that. I'll bear that in mind if I go to St Thomas! 

How did you get home?


----------



## happymum (May 24, 2016)

My flight from St Thomas to San Juan was with Cape Air. Although the flight itself was fine, the administration and co-ordination was very poor. I would not fly them again.
My connecting flight was with the Canadian airline WestJet, who, at that time, only flew to Puerto Rico once a week. As I stood on the tarmac watching my plane depart, I knew I was in for trouble. It was extremely difficult to find anyone that even worked for WestJet, because of course, they were done for the week! Eventually, I found an administrative office where some very kind individuals took pity on me. The corporate office said that if I could get myself to a location that they flew from, they would cover getting me home.( Which was generous of them as really they had no obligation to do so, since I'd missed their flight.) I paid to fly to Orlando on JetBlue, and arrived home slightly less than one day late. :annoyed:


----------



## Pens_Fan (May 25, 2016)

We paid about $460 per person to fly Delta from Newark to Atlanta to St. Thomas at the end of April.

Of course, it was this year and Easter was early.


----------



## LisaRex (May 25, 2016)

FYI, if you don't already hold the AA loyalty card, and they are still offering this 50,000 point sign-on bonus with $3,000 spend, that may be enough to get one of your free with points.  I don't think that they block that week out but you might want to check that out first. 

http://thepointsguy.com/2015/01/citibusiness-aadvantage-card-50000-sign-up-bonus-offer/


----------



## brownhaired_girl (May 25, 2016)

*Check Skiplagged*

One option is to check skipplagged.  If you put in the airport you are flying from and just hit the enter button it will give you a list of the cheapest flights out.  It is worth at least checking.


----------



## drcky (Jul 19, 2016)

*Cheap flights*

Right now it's $464 from Newark to St thomas. U do have a layover  overnight in Philly on the way back


----------



## ibcnu (Jul 20, 2016)

Did you check all Newark area airports?  JFK, LGA, PHL

I price check flights out of Newark and Philadelphia, both are of equal distance from home.

Also, like others have said, price flights to Orlando, Fort Lauderdale or Miami, then price from those cities to San Juan.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jul 24, 2016)

I just booked 1st/Biz class SFO-STT 1-stop on UA for $500pp each way for next June Fri-Fri (~$2000 RT total for two of us).  Arriving and departing STT in afternoon.
IAH there (red-eye), IAD back

Great deal IMO considering our normal total cost for SFO-STT is ~$1800 (economy) when using cash (includes $100 bag fees that is waived for 1st)

looks like for next June - UA has good prices out of IAH and IAD to/from STT

I avoid San Juan (been there/done that...)


----------

